# 1st REEL Mower purchase question.



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

For your first REEL Mower do you guys suggest a California Trimmer brand new model...so it's never been used and is new.

Or do you suggest putting that money toward a used greensmower like the John Deere and Toros ?

Now before you answer this realize I have no clue how these machines operate or are fixed or adjusted when one breaks down.

Something as simple as raising HOC on a greensmower May be super simple...but I have no knowledge or experience with REELS...so it's a little intimidating.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

You should look into Toro or JD for a reel mower. You can buy parts for both easily and this forum has a wealth of knowledge for both. These greens mowers are tanks. There are some shops that won't mess with reels on Tru-cut, Cal Trimmers, or McLanes. So, kinda depends on your area too. If you have a local golf course, you can talk to them and see if they'd be willing to grind your reel or who they recommend. You can get a used Toro or JD, that'll run and cut right away, for less than a brand new Cal Trimmer.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Thank you. I been searching Craigslist and eBay. Any other suggestions?


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Thank you. I been searching Craigslist and eBay. Any other suggestions?


Depends on your price range. If you look under the first post in this section and go to online resources, there are several links that are selling them, but for a good amount of money. They're mostly newer mowers, some have been serviced and some you can pay to have serviced, but you'll have to pay for freight shipping unless you're going to drive and pick it up. But, Craigslist, eBay, Facebook marketplace are all good places to start.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I had planned on a brand new cal trimmer at a purchase price of like $1,800, I then started looking at greens mowers and all the guys, at the time we were all on ATY, buying them. I decided ehh why not and proceeded to watch the Weeks auctions and bid on a few until I won the JD 220e I now have. In the end I paid a fraction of the cost, $480, for what I consider to be a far superior mower to the trimmer. I also had never owned or used a reel mower but most of the basic adjustments are super easy as is operation once you get past the learning curve.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Jacob_S said:


> I had planned on a brand new cal trimmer at a purchase price of like $1,800, I then started looking at greens mowers and all the guys, at the time we were all on ATY, buying them. I decided ehh why not and proceeded to watch the Weeks auctions and bid on a few until I won the JD 220e I now have. In the end I paid a fraction of the cost, $480, for what I consider to be a far superior mower to the trimmer. I also had never owned or used a reel mower but most of the basic adjustments are super easy as is operation once you get past the learning curve.


Awesome...thank you for sharing...when you say the "weeks" auctions...is that a website?

Thanks


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Awesome...thank you for sharing...when you say the "weeks" auctions...is that a website?
> 
> Thanks


Weeks Agricultural Auctions regularly does turf auctions. They just had one last week.

There are lots of options for used professional greens mowers. Check the Weeks Auction, Needturfequipment.com, contact you local John Deere and Toro dealerships.

I bought a John Deere 260C for $235 that is regularly used by a golf course that has new equipment on order. There are deals out there where you can buy professional equipment for significantly less than consumer level equipment.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

https://www.weeksfarmmachinery.com/

Here is a clicky


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I started with an el cheapo I found on craigslist. Not very good. Then I went for a used one from a used equipment reseller.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Thank you all for the feedback!


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Jacob_S said:


> I had planned on a brand new cal trimmer at a purchase price of like $1,800, I then started looking at greens mowers and all the guys, at the time we were all on ATY, buying them. I decided ehh why not and proceeded to watch the Weeks auctions and bid on a few until I won the JD 220e I now have. In the end I paid a fraction of the cost, $480, for what I consider to be a far superior mower to the trimmer. I also had never owned or used a reel mower but most of the basic adjustments are super easy as is operation once you get past the learning curve.


Damn thats an amazing price on a JD 220E, mind sharing where you got it? I'm assuming an auction?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

kur1j said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> > I had planned on a brand new cal trimmer at a purchase price of like $1,800, I then started looking at greens mowers and all the guys, at the time we were all on ATY, buying them. I decided ehh why not and proceeded to watch the *Weeks auctions* and bid on a few until I won the JD 220e I now have. In the end I paid a fraction of the cost, $480, for what I consider to be a far superior mower to the trimmer. I also had never owned or used a reel mower but most of the basic adjustments are super easy as is operation once you get past the learning curve.
> ...


Not trying to be a smart a.. but ^^^


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

J_nick said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob_S said:
> ...


oops...haha. I misread it as watched for weeks on auctions haha.

This example comes to mind...

https://www.zazzle.com/dig_bick_coffee_mug-168402219655981510


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@kur1j lol the second sentence got me. Weeks is definitely an odd name and has confused me as well.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

@kur1j HAHAHA no worries, that's why I put the clicky

I just updated my original post to also include a clicky lol


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Give Prairie Turf a call and tell them that me and Ware sent you. I think I paid around $1800 shipped for a fully serviced GM1600 with groomer. They're absolutely solid guys and you pull the cord and it starts, sharp reels, all that.

A lot of guys on here like the $500-$800 used, but for me, I just don't have the time to wrench on them. So if you were gonna spend $1800 I'd get a JD or Toro.

Keep in mind that these mowers are $10k-$12k new or more, which is why they are so expensive used compared to California trimmer etc. - these are commercial mowers that will last a long time.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

OK...looks like the greens mowers are the way to go....the only drawback to them I see is the MAX HOC is just over 1 inch.

So if I am not able to maintain less than 1 inch on a regular basis...I would have to look into a Cal Trimmer or similar that has a higher HOC correct?

It I am able to maintain below 1 inch its best going with the greens mower...am I understanding this correctly?

It seems like REEL mowing "regardless" of which mower you go with looks better than any Rotary until you get to about 1.5 inches HOC then it's doesn't make as much sense finacialy to invest into a REEL.

Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Not sure where you live in Eastern NC but I live in the Raleigh area it seems the local John Deere dealer has a monopoly on the reel business. Every athletic field and golf course I have talked to staff at has lease contracts with John Deere. I haven't called them to see if they will sharpen my Trimmer but was told they change $150-$200 to grind a reel and only do a spin grind. I have not been able to find anyone else that will sharpen a reel around here. The only place I have seen other wise is the place @Mightyquinn gets his baroness serviced in Fayetteville.

I would recommend finding the closest dealer near you and buying whatever they are willing to service. At this point when it comes time to sharpen my reel I'm either gonna have to buy a new reel for my Trimmer or try to find a deal on old Foley reel grinder so I can do it myself.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Cory said:


> Not sure where you live in Eastern NC but I live in the Raleigh area it seems the local John Deere dealer has a monopoly on the reel business. Every athletic field and golf course I have talked to staff at has lease contracts with John Deere. I haven't called them to see if they will sharpen my Trimmer but was told they change $150-$200 to grind a reel and only do a spin grind. I have not been able to find anyone else that will sharpen a reel around here. The only place I have seen other wise is the place @Mightyquinn gets his baroness serviced in Fayetteville.
> 
> I would recommend finding the closest dealer near you and buying whatever they are willing to service. At this point when it comes time to sharpen my reel I'm either gonna have to buy a new reel for my Trimmer or try to find a deal on old Foley reel grinder so I can do it myself.


I would NOT recommend taking your mower to Eastern Turf Equipment in Fayetteville, NC. I just got my mower back from them recently an they do NOT do a relief grind and honestly I don't think they even spin grind. When I got my mower home and closely inspected it, I think all they did was backlap the HELL out of it as the bedknife was severely worn down to almost a razors edge. Now this wasn't a huge deal as the reel is damaged and I was just going to have it sharpened so I could have a back up and already have a brand new reel I am going to install once all the scalping is done. I will still go to them for parts for the Baroness but beyond that I am staying away from the service department.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@Mightyquinn that sucks! That place was my last hope. From what I was told The John Deere dealer doesn't do a great job with it either. We have a Bayer turf research facility in Clayton. I see them out all the time with their many triplexes, thought about stopping and asking them about it.

@ENC_Lawn imo you're correct, if you can't maintain under 1.5" then may as well stick with a rotary. If you think you'll have a problem keeping the grass under 5/8" then a Trimmer is a good option. They may not be as good as a greens mower but I like mine and am in no rush to replace it with a greens mower. Honestly, it's alot of work just to keep it at 5/8" and since I have a lot of grass I doubt I will ever go any lower. I'm 90% sure I won't even bother reel mowing my backyard this year, it's just too much to walk every 2 days.

Otherwise if you have no interest keeping your lawn under 1/4" or don't have the time but still want a greens mower then a tee and collar mower like the Jacobsen 526 greensking would be a better option. They can mow 0.25" to 1.5", they are hard to find for a good price though. I have been looking for a good deal on one for almost 2 years now.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

@Cory Yeah, I know and I was hoping that Revels would be able to do a better job then my place did but I'm curious to hear what kind of work they actually do. I have a local golf course near by but I'm not sure if they do there own work or not, I would think so since they are owned by a sod farm.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

The GM1600 is also sometimes called a collar mower. Maintaining under 1" HOC isn't all that hard if you can mow every 5-7 days, although many mow more frequently. I definitely plan to do PGR this year.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

If you have any significant slopes in your yard, you may want to lean towards a non-greens reel: McLane, Tru-cut, Calif Trimmer. They have rubber wheels or drums and can handle the hill better than the metal drums on greens mowers.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Thank you @Cory @Mightyquinn very much for the detailed response.

You guys helped me realize....right now is not the right time for a Greens mower!!!

Looks like my best bet is to sand and level as often as possible and see how good we can make a rotary work for now!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@ENC_Lawn No Problem. Dont give up on a reel entirely. Maybe try to find a good used one to see how you like it. If you're going to do a level then you will get hooked quick with a reel. My backyard is 15k sqft, that's the only reason I'm considering not reel mowing it with my 20" reel mower. If I could find a good deal on a triplex I would buy it for sure.


----------



## Jamie Adams (Jun 13, 2018)

dude I am in the same position as you it seems. 
I have been contemplating a reel mower for a few years, ever since I moved into my current Bermuda lawn. I have leveled the past years and am itching to get my HOC down. I am nervous though to invest the necessary money in what seems to be the suggested greens mower. I was quoted for a JD 220E from Greenville turf last year at about $2,500. I dont know what year it was. Then I second guessed spending that amount of money and thought I might just go for the Cal Trimmer since its about half the cost. Then after more research into Cal Trimmer, on this forum, I was second guessing that purchase. Being a beginner and not knowing anything about reel mowers either, i thought it would be best to have a new, homeowner model like the Cal trimmer. Then I found several posts about Swardman and jeez those machines REALLY catch my eye. Now I just dont know..... deep down i feel like i need the reel to take the yard to the next level......but at what cost?!?!... damnit lol


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

Go for It buy a Cal Trimmer to get your feet wet in the reel mower world. You will not regret it.
I bought my first Cal Trimmer for $80 on Craigslist. Great little Honda motor that fires up everytime and purrs like a kitten.
Up here in Washington they are always available. I snatch up good deals and have built one great mower interchanging the parts, covers, handle and even motors. I found a new Briggs & Stratton CR950 motor on Craigslist for $100 and slapped that on there. bought a new front roller from cal trimmer and its awesome. Today I sold the honda powered one for $175. and I have the new briggs with front roller and another one I picked up for $20. California Trimmers are great mowers.
I originally started cutting at 1-1/2" and now I'm down to 5/8". Now I am stepping up to the Big Leagues and I bought a Toro GM 1600 that should be here Friday. In a nutshell I got my moneys worth out of my California Trimmers and a education in the minor leagues and now I'm commited and stepping up to the Big Leagues. Just do it


----------



## Reel_Geek (Sep 15, 2018)

@SCGrassMan How many hours did your 1600 have on it when you bought it? Prairie currently has some 1600s with 650-850 hours on them. They are asking $2750 plus shipping. It seems that you paid a good deal less and I am trying to understand how. Perhaps they are "on" to us? Greg, the salesman I spoke with even mentioned all of the traffic they have seen from TLF site.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Reel_Geek said:


> @SCGrassMan How many hours did your 1600 have on it when you bought it? Prairie currently has some 1600s with 650-850 hours on them. They are asking $2750 plus shipping. It seems that you paid a good deal less and I am trying to understand how. Perhaps they are "on" to us? Greg, the salesman I spoke with even mentioned all of the traffic they have seen from TLF site.


Mine had about 900 hours on it.

I think I paid somewhere in the $1700-$1900 range? I honestly don't remember as crazy as that sounds.

But that's a good deal less hours than mine had. What I did was email Greg and said when you have one with this many blade reel, with a groomer, in good shape for $X shoot me an email and I'll buy it.


----------



## Reel_Geek (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks for the info.


----------

